# Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?



## Sauerkrautman (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebes Anglerboard,

ich habe eine Frage zur Zusammenstellung von Rute & Rolle an die erfahrenen Angler hier im Board.

Ich bin noch Neuling und möchte die grundlegenden Angelmethoden erlernen bevor ich mich auf bestimmte Zielfische und Methoden spezialisiere.

Aus diesem Grund suche ich eine Ruten&Rollen-Kombi mit der ich sowohl das Posen- als auch Grundfischen auf größere Friedfische (bspw. Karpfen) und auch Raubfische (Barsche, Zander, Hecht) erlernen kann (jaja, die berühmte eierlegende Wollmilchsau...)

Preislich möchte ich nicht mehr als ca. 120 Euronen ausgeben. 

Bei meiner Internetsuche bin ich auf folgende Ruten gestoßen, die mir geeignet erscheinen:

1. SPRO Golden Ridge Allround
https://www.gerlinger.de/spro-steckrute-golden-ridge-allround-300


2. Balzer Diabolo Neo Universal
https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-diabolo-neo-universal

3. Roy Fisher Racer Allround
https://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-racer-allround-100-3-45m-40-100g-3-tlg--20869.html

4. Daiwa Tornado
https://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-tornado-z-3tlg-3-60m-75-120g--30738.html


Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen 4 Ruten? Welche könntet ihr empfehlen? Ist der Qualitätsunterschied (abgesehen von Länge und Wurfgewicht) zwischen der Spro und Balzer/Daiwa deutlich? Lohnt sich da der 30 Euro Aufpreis für einen Anfänger?

Habt ihr bei der Rute andere Empfehlungen? Gibt es vielleicht etwas von Jenzi? Mit den Ruten war ich bisher ganz zufrieden (Preis/Leistung) aber ich konnte da nix im Netz finden.


Als Rollen habe ich ausgeguckt:

1. Ryobi Ecusima II 4000
https://www.angel-domaene.de/ryobi-ecusima-ii-4000--31065.html

2. WFT Outliner 4000
https://www.angel-domaene.de/wft-outliner-4000--28273.html

3. Shimano Sedona
https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-sedona-c5000xg-fi--29035.html

4. Penn Fierce II
https://www.angel-domaene.de/penn-fierce-ii-frc-3000--23521.html

5. Balzer MK Adventure 6300
https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-spin-und-allroundrolle-mk-adventure-spin

6. Ryobi Ecusima CD Pro
https://www.gerlinger.de/ryobi-rolle-ecusima-cd-pro-1

Wie sehen hier die Erfahrungen/Ratschläge aus? Sollte ich es mir leicht machen und auf Grund der Marke zur Shimano greifen? Kann mich hier echt nicht entscheiden.

Ich bin auch seit März in Berlin wohnhaft. Könnt ihr die Angelshops "Angelsport Teltow" und "Angeljoe" hinsichtlich Beratungsqualität und Sortiment empfehlen? Oder habt ihr da in der Gegend Potsdam, Kleinmachnow, Teltow, Berliner Südwesten eine andere Empfehlung?

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Sauerkrautman


----------



## funkbolek (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Also zumindest was das Sortiment angeht, ist Angeljoe mMn empfehlenswert. Die Leute, die dort arbeiten, sind/waren auch sehr nett. Ich war aber erst zwei Mal da. Wenn es nicht eilig ist, kann ich dir über die Daiwa Tornado in zwei Wochen berichten. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, kann ich die Rute am 1.Juni testen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Hallo kraut,
Angelst du im fluss, Kanal, tümpel, see, meer, Aquarium...?
Mit einer Karpfen- und Hechtrute  (klassisch wäre eine 2,5 - 3lbs Karpfenrute) machen Zander und Barsch eher wenig bis keinen Spaß, deswegen wird es schwer das unter einemHut zu bringen. Deswegen würde ich dir da eher zu zwei Ruten Raten, einmal besagte Karpfenrute  (Pelzer Bondage, Pelzer Contact, Daiwa Ninja und wat es allet gibt) und einmal eine Floatrute für Friedfisch  jenseits des Karpfens, Zander, Barsch und Forellen  (Daiwa Aqualite Power bzw sensor float, Shimano Vengeance trout/zander), die Rollen sind soweit iO, ich würde die Sedona an die Float und die Penn an die Karpfenrute schrauben bzw mir überlegen eine Freilaufrolle dafür zu holen. Ist kein muss aber ist praktisch-  Fox eos o.ä. macht da ne ganz gute Figur.

Sprengt vermutlich dein Budget insgesamt ein wenig aber dürfte deine Ansprüche für den Anfang gut abdecken meiner Meinung nach


----------



## MarcinD (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Hallo,

ich stand letztes Jahr vor genau der gleichen Frage und bin leider fast kläglich dran gescheitert. Einige werden sich bestimmt daran erinnern. |kopfkrat
Eine richtige Allroundrute ist schwer zu finden. Besonders als Anfänger ist das mit den großen Fischen so eine Sache. Da kann schnell die Motivation flöten gehen, wenn man meint, dass es wie bei den YouTubern an jedem Tage mächtig ab geht. 

Meine Erfahrungen im meinem 2ten Jahr sind eher so, dass man eine leichtere Rute hat um Spaß beim Angeln zu haben und dann eine schwerer um sich an die großen ranzutrauen. Ich hab meine Karfenrute im See mal auf Karpfen und mal auf Hecht drin. Und wenn man Glück hat, geht bei jedem 3ten oder 4ten Ansitz da was drauf. Auf die feinere Angel gehen Rotaugen, Schleien, Brassen und kleine Karpfen drauf. Mir macht das Angeln so mehr Spaß, als immer auf den großen Fisch zu warten (Der bei mir sehr selten kommt  ).

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn ich stimme Kochtop zu und würde mir an Deiner Stelle 2 Kombos kaufen.

1. Daiwa Procaster Trout mit einer Daiwa Ninja Rolle in 2500
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-trout-ml
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Ninja-A-2500A-Spinnrolle-Angeln-Angelrolle-Stationarrolle/173279588910?epid=2254365811&hash=item285844b22e

2. Pelzer Bondage Cork 12Ft 2,75 lbs mit einer Okuma Longbow XT 655
https://www.gerlinger.de/pelzer-steckrute-bondage-cork-3-teilig-1
https://www.tackle-deals.eu/OKUMA-Longbow-XT-BF-LBXT-655

Wäre zusammen so 160 - 170 €

Wenn Du wirklich dabei bleiben willst, dass es nur eine Rute werden soll, dann würde ich Dir die Variante 2 empfehlen. Den Freilauf der Okuma musst ja nicht nutzen aber mit der Ersatzspule bist auch flexibel, falls Du dünnere Schnur nutzen willst. Man kann jetzt diskutieren, ob man die in 640 nimmt, aber die ein bis zwei Euro würde ich in die 655 investieren.

Aber wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, Dich in einem guten Laden beraten zu lassen, dann solltest Du das als erstes machen.

Zu den von Dir aufgelisteten Sachen, kann ich wenig sagen. Erfahrungen habe ich nur mit der Balzer Diabolo Neo Universal gemacht. 
Hab Sie ausgepackt, etwas rumgewedelt, die Ringe gerade gerichtet und dann wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. War echt nicht meins.


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Hallo

Grade beim Grund- und Posen angeln legt man die Angeln auf Rutenhalter ab.|kopfkrat
Deshalb spielt das Gewicht, der Angel, keine große Rolle.

Das hat dann Sparpotenzial,du kannst dafür mit gutem Gewissen,eine Telerute dafür nehmen.
Und dann etwas Länger, umso einfacher kommst du über Kraut,Schilf usw.

Zb:https://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-teleskoprute-avocet-compact-49959
In 3,6 m ,mit 20-40g und 3.6m,mit 60-100g
72,80 € für beide plus 2 Rollen für ca.70- 90 €
Also ca. 140 € ,fast bei deinem 120€ Preisrahmen. 

Fürs Spinnangeln ist eine Steckrute ein muss,genauso für große Karpfen ,Wels,große Hechte/Zander.

Ansonsten sind die heutigen Teleruten fast so gut wie Steckruten.:q
Den beiden Bachforellen(32/35 cm) vorhin wars egal ,das sie an einer Tele gebissen haben.Kommen beide morgen in die Pfanne.:q


----------



## Sauerkrautman (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Eine richtige Allroundrute ist schwer zu finden. Besonders als Anfänger ist das mit den großen Fischen so eine Sache. Da kann schnell die Motivation flöten gehen, wenn man meint, dass es wie bei den YouTubern an jedem Tage mächtig ab geht.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen im meinem 2ten Jahr sind eher so, dass man eine leichtere Rute hat um Spaß beim Angeln zu haben und dann eine schwerer um sich an die großen ranzutrauen. Ich hab meine Karfenrute im See mal auf Karpfen und mal auf Hecht drin. Und wenn man Glück hat, geht bei jedem 3ten oder 4ten Ansitz da was drauf. Auf die feinere Angel gehen Rotaugen, Schleien, Brassen und kleine Karpfen drauf. Mir macht das Angeln so mehr Spaß, als immer auf den großen Fisch zu warten (Der bei mir sehr selten kommt  ).



Geb ich dir absolut Recht:m

Um dran zu bleiben und für den Spaß sind die leichteren Geräte und Montagen auf Friedfische (Plötze, Rotfeder, Brassen etc.) für einen Anfänger wie mich ideal.

Nur habe ich dafür bereits eine Feeder-Kombi und eine Stipprute für die ganz Kleinen.

Insofern habe ich die nach meinen Überlegungen für den Anfang abgedeckt. Fürs spinnen/jiggen habe ich auch eine leichte Spinnrute, wobei da noch nie was ging.

Ich hatte zuerst auch an eine Matchrute für das Posenangeln und meine Feederrute dann ab und zu für das "klassische" Grundangeln gedacht. Aber irgendwie schien mir das Einsatzgebiet der Matchrute zu eingeschränkt.

Daher die nicht sehr originelle Idee mit der Allroundrute|uhoh:

Hinsichtlich der Gewässer habe ich hier in meiner näheren Umgebung vor allem Seen (Wannsee, Schlachtensee, Krumme Lanke) und Kanälen (Teltow Kanal) und Fluss (Havel).


----------



## Sauerkrautman (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich würde die Sedona an die Float und die Penn an die Karpfenrute schrauben bzw mir überlegen eine Freilaufrolle dafür zu holen. Ist kein muss aber ist praktisch- Fox eos o.ä. macht da ne ganz gute Figur.



Die WFT Outliner hat angeblich Freilauffunktion. Braucht man das denn zwingend für die Grundangelei? |kopfkrat


----------



## funkbolek (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Ich denke, dass ein Anfänger durchaus auch zunächst mit einer Rute Spaß haben kann. Der Vorteil ist dabei, dass man sich auf die jeweilige Angelei konzentriert. Man kann zwar nie genug Ruten und Gerät haben, mir persönlich macht die leichte Angelei mit einer aktiven Rute aber am meisten Spaß. Meine erste Rute nach der Stipprute war eine 3m 20-60g Telerute mit der ich sowohl mit der Pose als auch mit dem Grundblei und dem Spinner viele Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Nach und nach habe ich mir dann das Gerät, was für die jeweilige Richtung benötigt wird, zugelegt, viel Spaß gemacht hat mir trotzdem das simple Angeln.
Wie dem auch sei, die obigen Empfehlungen (PowerMatch/Float + Karpfenrute) ist schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Die WFT Outliner hat angeblich Freilauffunktion. Braucht man das denn zwingend für die Grundangelei? |kopfkrat



Nö, aber freilauf ist komfortabel. Notfalls geht auch ein Haushaltsgummi und offener Bügel


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Ahhh, ok. Verstanden. 

Ich ging davon aus, dass Du noch nix hast und EINE Kombo für alles suchst.

Also wenn Du die anderen Sachen schon abgedeckt hast, dann kann ich Dir meine Kombo empfehlen.
Eine Pelzer Contact Cork und eine OKUMA Longbow XT 655

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/PELZER-Contact-Cork-Spezial-366m-275-lb

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/OKUMA-Longbow-XT-BF-LBXT-655

Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe zwar noch nicht die Monsterfische damit rausgeholt, aber ein 80er Hecht war schon dabei. Hatte keinen Moment das Gefühl, dass da was an irgendeiner Leistungsgrenze kratzt.
Und reißt kein Loch in den Geldbeutel.



Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Die WFT Outliner hat angeblich Freilauffunktion. Braucht man das denn zwingend für die Grundangelei? |kopfkrat




 Das ist Geschmacksache glaube ich. Man kann auch mit offenem Bügel oder offener Bremse angeln. Mit Fast Drag kann man sowas auch gut machen.

Ich habe auf Hecht mit offener Bremse und mit Freilauf geangelt. Beides ging. Bei starkem Wind hast den Vorteil, den Freilauf stärker einzustellen und die Schnur geht nicht von der Rolle. Bei offenen Bügel kannst die aber ebenso mit Gummi oder Alufolie leicht fixieren.

Minimal komfortabler ist es, wenn Du die Montage zu hoch eingeholt hast. Ohne Freilauf ziehst halt an der Schnur um die Montage in die richtige Höhe zu holen, beim Freilauf legst den Hebel um.

Gleiches beim Drill. Hast den Fisch zu nah zum Keschern rangeholt, kannst Hebel umlegen oder Schnur von der Rolle ziehen.

Freilauf hat aber auch wiederum mehr Teile, die kaputt gehen können als eine ohne Freilauf.


So, das sind glaub ich alle Sachen, die mir einfallen. Mach Dir selber nen Kopf.


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Hallo Sauerkrautman,
 willkommen im Forum, schön das Du da bist.
 Die Vorredner haben ja schon gute Hinweise gegeben. Es ist gut das du geschrieben hast, das Du bereits eine Feeder besitzt.
 Darf ich als mittelschwere, allroundfähige Ergänzung eine Rute irgendwo im 1,5-2,00 lbs mit einer Länge von nicht weniger als 3,30 und nicht mehr als 3,60 vorschlagen?
 Damit lassen sich nicht zu schwere Festbleimontagen/Methodfeeder noch gut ausbringen, und sie ist auch für kleinere Köderfische geeignet. Mit 3,30-3,60 kann man auch (schwere9 Posen werfen und kontrollieren- 3m wären arg zu kurz. Und natürlich geht klassisches Grundangeln auch, gerne bei Nacht mit Glöckchen, da solche Ruten auch noch ganz sensible Spitzen haben.
 Damit wärst du für gewappnet für Karpfen mittlerer Größe, auch durchschnittliche Hechte, Zander sowieso. Größere Weissfische wie Brassen, Döbel, Aland, Schleie und auch stattliche Barsche würdest du im Drill zumindest wahrnehmen. In der Nacht wären (Raub-)Aale Sommers kein Problem, Quappen im Winter.

 Die Grenzen einer solche Rute und den entsprechenden Montagen liegen einerseits bei Großgewässern -100erte Meter weit in einen Riesensee rauspfeffern oder in voller Strömung der Oder wären die falschen Einsatzgebiete und andererseits bei wirklich großen Karpfen, Riesenhechten und natürlich Welsen. Aber solche muss man ja auch erstmal ans Band kriegen.

 Entsprechende Ruten finden sich im Barbenbereich. Leider sind sie meist zweigeteilt, was unpraktisch beim Transport sein kann. Dreigeteilte Ruten dieses Zuschnitts findet man unter dem Label "Power Float" oder ähnlichem.
 Allroundruten a lá Diabolo Neo, Spro Kraft, Daiwa Tornado sind häufig etwas schwer und auch vom Wurfgewicht als echte Allrounder overgunned (Was hat sich MK nur bei diesem Ansitzwunder gedacht?)

 Ich würde dazu im Sinne des Allroundgedankens auf jeden Fall einen nicht zu großen Freiläfer wählen, die empfohlene Longbow ist gut (die alte war besser, in 30 oder 40er), Fox Eos 5000er oder ähnliches in der Größe. Oder, um zu sparen, irgendeine Schrottrolle für 20 tacken, die dann aber beim nächsten warmen Regen schleunigst ersetzt werden müsste.

 Aber, viele Wege führen nach Rom,
 herzliche Grüße,
 Minimax


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Es wurd ja schon eine Menge gesagt - und ich kann da eigentlich nur zustimmen.
Wenn du bereits eine Feeder hast (wie schwer eigentlich?) bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten offen:
- eine klassische Karpfen/Hecht Rute mit 2.5-3lbs
- eine klassische Posenrute mit 1.25-2lbs


Erstere gibt es mMn wie Sand am Meer und mittlerweile auch von spottbillig bis irre teuer. Ehrlich gesagt muss es hier aber gerade zum Anfang mMn kein high-end Gerät sein. Es gab mal von Yaris eine "Majesti Carp" für schlappe 20€. Die hat auf kurze und mittlere Distanz jeden Karpfen und Hecht gehalten und dabei nichtmal eine schlechte Figur gemacht - ich hab selbst noch eine irgendwo rumfliegen. Bei dem Prei ist das mein "Ar*** für Alles", wenns mal an wirklich garstige Fleckchen geht oder ich die Rute fremden Menschen in die Hand drücke 


Letzteres birgt mMn eher das Potential einer Allroundrute. Mit einer 1.5-2lbs Rute kann man wunderbar mit der Pose oder leichten Grundmontage auf Karpfen, Hechte, Zander und Schleien angeln. Aber auch Döbel oder Brassen machen noch Laune. Hier ist allerdings erstens die Auswahl kleiner und zweitens die Qualität wichtiger. Die Rute hast du einfach wesentlich länger und häufiger in der Hand. Eine Rute zwischen 330 und 400cm mit möglichst vielen, allerdings nicht zu kleinen Ringen, ist mir da am liebsten. Meist haben diese Ruten Bezeichnungen wie "Float", "Carp Waggler", "Chub", "Barbel" o.ä. - du siehst wo die Reise hingeht 
Die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float hat einen ganz guten Ruf - die hab ich allerdings nur in der "Sensor Float" Variante und da ist die mir ein wenig zu "schwabbelig". Es gab mal von Sänger eine "MKII Specialist Carp Waggler" - 360cm, dreiteilig, 45g WG und schöne Beringung - leider hab ich die nicht mehr gefunden, aber die Richtung wäre meine 1. Wahl für eine Einsteiger-Allround-Rute mit der man auch Spaß am Wasser hat #6 Damit hab ich auch Karpfen bis 15pfd und Hechte bis bestimmt 90cm gedrillt ohne Angst und Bange.
|wavey:
PS: Hab mal rausgekramt wo die angesprochenen Ruten vorgestellt wurden...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Minimax schrieb:


> (Was hat sich MK nur bei diesem Ansitzwunder gedacht?)



Naja das AW ist eine tolle Karpfen- und Deadbaitrute, mit "großen Friedfischen" meint er wohl Meterdöbel, Monsterschleien und tollwütige Brassen, durch die zehn Ringe hat man eine ganz nette Aktion, aber in erster Linie hat Kollege Koch wohl €€€ gedacht. Ich mag die Rute dennoch, das komplettset ist für den Einstieg ganz nett aber ich meine die gibt es als Naturköderrute auch solamente.

Just my 0,02€


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja das AW ist eine tolle Karpfen- und Deadbaitrute, mit "großen Friedfischen" meint er wohl Meterdöbel, Monsterschleien und tollwütige Brassen, durch die zehn Ringe hat man eine ganz nette Aktion, aber in erster Linie hat Kollege Koch wohl €€€ gedacht. Ich mag die Rute dennoch, das komplettset ist für den Einstieg ganz nett aber ich meine die gibt es als Naturköderrute auch solamente.
> 
> Just my 0,02€



 Sehr richtig, alter Knabe,
 und für Karpfen und Hecht voll ok- besonders leidet sie nicht unter Ringarmut und ist dreigeteilt, beides nicht oft in der Klasse.
 Mir geht's darum, dass Matze, den ich schätze und der auch leben muss, die so deutlich als wahre Allroundrute anbietet- das Ansitzwunder ist aber eben doch eine schwere Rute für große Fische, also eher ne SAW als Standard-Issue. Die wahren Allrounder muss man doch wohl bei Sarah-Jane und ihren Verwandten suchen. (Die wär abgesehen von Preis und Verfügbarkeit vielleicht auch was für Sauerkrautman?)

 @Daci- ich denke da sehr ähnlich, würde aber bei dem Anforderungsprofil nicht unter 1,5 lbs gehen. Soll ja auch fürs Grundangeln taugen


----------



## Sauerkrautman (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein Anfänger durchaus auch zunächst mit einer Rute Spaß haben kann. Der Vorteil ist dabei, dass man sich auf die jeweilige Angelei konzentriert. Man kann zwar nie genug Ruten und Gerät haben



Ich hab auch schon mit ner Spinnrute auf Grund und mit Pose geangelt (War ausgeliehen und nur für ein Urlaubswochenende), weil ich 0 Ahnung hatte. Spaß hatte ich trotzdem und auch gefangen:vik:

Mir geht's jetzt, wo ich nicht mehr ausleihe, sondern mir selbst mein Gerät besorge eben darum etwas brauchbares, das möglichst vielseitig einsetzbar ist, zu finden. Das soll den Geldbeutel schonen und dumme Fragen des Weibchens vermeiden...:q



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ahhh, ok. Verstanden.
> 
> Ich ging davon aus, dass Du noch nix hast und EINE Kombo für alles suchst.
> 
> ...



Danke! Die gucke ich mir an



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo Sauerkrautman,
> willkommen im Forum, schön das Du da bist.
> Die Vorredner haben ja schon gute Hinweise gegeben. Es ist gut das du geschrieben hast, das Du bereits eine Feeder besitzt.
> Darf ich als mittelschwere, allroundfähige Ergänzung eine Rute irgendwo im 1,5-2,00 lbs mit einer Länge von nicht weniger als 3,30 und nicht mehr als 3,60 vorschlagen?
> ...



Ok, danke ich Google mal.



daci7 schrieb:


> Es wurd ja schon eine Menge gesagt - und ich kann da eigentlich nur zustimmen.
> Wenn du bereits eine Feeder hast (wie schwer eigentlich?) bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten offen:
> - eine klassische Karpfen/Hecht Rute mit 2.5-3lbs
> - eine klassische Posenrute mit 1.25-2lbs
> ...



Das deckt sich ja dann mit der Empfehlung von Minimax und MarcinD
Daiwa Power Float + Okuma Longbow oder halt die Karpfenrute von Pelzer mit höherem Wurfgewicht + Okuma. Letzteres wäre natürlich auch Geldbeutelschonender, aber für feinere Angelei wohl spaßabträglich.|kopfkrat


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die wahren Allrounder muss man doch wohl bei Sarah-Jane und ihren Verwandten suchen. (Die wär abgesehen von Preis und Verfügbarkeit vielleicht auch was für Sauerkrautman?)




Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber welchen Blutes und Standes ist Sarah-Jane? Und wie sind Ihre Maße?


Hätte vielleicht auch mal Lust auf eine royale Hochzeit.


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber welchen Blutes und Standes ist Sarah-Jane? Und wie sind Ihre Maße?
> 
> 
> Hätte vielleicht auch mal Lust auf eine royale Hochzeit.



Sahra-Jane ist die wundervolle Gespielin aus dem Hause Drennan von Sir Kochtopf, die er nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten errang. am besten wird er Dir berichten, es wäre unschicklich, tät´s ein anderer..


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Sahra-Jane ist die wundervolle Gespielin aus dem Hause Drennan von Sir Kochtopf, die er nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten errang. am besten wird er Dir berichten, es wäre unschicklich, tät´s ein anderer..



Oha Drennan. Der Sir Kochtopf sei beglückwünscht. 
Habe wohl die Fernsehausstrahlung verpasst. Welch royaler Fauxpas. |supergri




 Aber nochmal zurück zum Allrounder. Die Daiwa Procaster gibt es auch in 10-35 gr. Die habe ich und hab letztens ne 45er Schleie und 55er Brasse damit gedrillt. Sicher und man hat Spaß dabei. Fluchtversuche werden gut abgefedert.

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-trout-10-35

Ich hatte auch lange mit mir gehadert, ob ich mir nicht ein Sänger Pro-T Black hole. ich habe die Spinnrute FTA 70 von denen und finde die echt gut. 
Bei der Serie kannst 45 gr, 65 gr und 85 gr haben. Erfahrungen habe ich damit leider nicht, aber die hatte mir auch gefallen.

https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-float-330cm-10-45g-8752

https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-carp-float-330cm-15-65g-3tlg.-3010

https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-pike-float-330cm-25-85g-3tlg.-3036


 Wobei die letzte mit 85gr. und die Pelzer mit 2,75 lbs ein vergleichbares Wurfgewicht haben. Da würde ich mich wieder für die Pelzer enscheiden.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Sahra-Jane ist die wundervolle Gespielin aus dem Hause Drennan von Sir Kochtopf, die er nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten errang. am besten wird er Dir berichten, es wäre unschicklich, tät´s ein anderer..



Danke lieber Minimax!
Also, Sarah Jane ist Sproß der siebten Generation der Drennan Specialist Dynastie, filigran anmutende 11', ein Spitzenteil für die Posen- und eines mit wechselbaren Quivertips für die Grundangelei, eine Aktion die ich am liebsten Heiraten würde (bitte sagt Frau Topf nix!) und trotz aller Leichtigkeit mit ihren 1,5lbs in der Lage, ein 70gr Hölzl mit Tauwurm auf die Reise zu schicken. Und auch wenn sie sich bis ins Handteil krümmt so hat sie genügend Rückgrat um Eel McAllister in guten Größen zur Raison zu bringen.
Ich liebe meine Drennan Specialist. <3
Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Fluss und Tümpel, eine handlange Rotfeder ist schon gut zu spüren, einziger Wermutstropfen ist der Preis von ~150 EUR, aber sie ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Und nicht zu vergessen: der weiseste aller Männer im AB und Friedfischzwölfenderspecimen hat es einst wundervoll treffend wie lakonisch umschrieben: "Drennanruten machen glücklich"


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Ich kapere mal den Thread, bzw. leihe ihn mir aus, da grade viele Verdächtige und interessierte des Floatruten (Nicht Matchruten) Bereichs hier umherschwirren.

 Kennt jemand die Rute WFT Lake 'N' River Trout in der -ganz wichtig- dreiteiligen 3,30m Version?
 Irgendjemand in der Hand gehabt oder sogar schon geangelt?
 Wie ist die Aktion zu beurteilen, also weniger das WG als die Biegekurve? Eher schnell und Spitzenbetont? Wie weit geht sie bei Belastung runter?
 Ich wäre sehr an Informationen interessiert!
 hg,
 Minimax


----------



## Sauerkrautman (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kapere mal den Thread, bzw. leihe ihn mir aus, da grade viele Verdächtige und interessierte des Floatruten (Nicht Matchruten) Bereichs hier umherschwirren.



Ja, mach ruhig. Ich hab jetzt erstmal genug Gerätetipps mit denen ich mich beschäftigen kann. Wobei mich immernoch die Frage nach der Rolle umtreibt. Haben sich jetzt hier alle auf die Okuma geeinigt?

Und: Was ist denn eigentlich eine Floatrute?;+


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Ja, mach ruhig. Ich hab jetzt erstmal genug Gerätetipps mit denen ich mich beschäftigen kann. Wobei mich immernoch die Frage nach der Rolle umtreibt. Haben sich jetzt hier alle auf die Okuma geeinigt?
> 
> Und: Was ist denn eigentlich eine Floatrute?;+




Kannst Dir ja mal den Beitrag durchlesen.
Habe vor den Kauf meiner Okuma auch nach Alternativen gefragt. Am ende hab ich die Okuma bestellt.



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335543


Wegen der Float lege ich mich jetzt hoffentlich nciht auf den Bart und blamiere mich, aber ich meine, die sich schwerer (WG) als Matchruten. Ab wann die losgehen weiß ich nicht, aber eine 35gr Rute ist glaube ich schon eher Float als Match. Und damit auch verbunden sind dann die Ringe. Bei der Match ist alles filigraner und leichter gehalten.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Eine Floatrute ist quasi eine schwere matchrute mit 40-50gr WG. Dadurch ist sie etwas universeller Einsetzbar.
Mit Okuma machst du nix falsch! Grundsätzlich schwer an Gerätetips ist, das viel persönliche Empfindungen eine Rolle spielen. Auch wenn alle unterschiedliche Rollen empfehlen wirst du mit den Empfehlungen grundsätzlich wenig falsch machen.
Bei einer Float würde eine 3000 oder  (imo besser) 4000er Spinnrolle wie die Sedona ne gute Figur machen


----------



## geomas (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

@ Sauerkrautmann: Du hattest die Ryobi Ecusima II erwähnt. Die hab ich in der 2000er Größe und bin sehr angetan. Preis-/Leistunsgverhältnis außergewöhnlich gut. Nachteil ist die vergleichsweise teure Ersatzspule (Angebot vom Händler für E-Spule teurer als die komplette Rolle beim gleichen Händler).


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Eine Float ist einerseits schwerer als einen klassische Matchrute und hat andererseits auch noch größere Ringe.
Ich persönlich kann mit winzigen Rollen an langen Ruten ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr anfangen - 30er Okuma Longbow sind mir das Minimum. 
'ne 4000er Größe ist mir allerdings noch lieber. Wenn kein Freilauf erwünscht, dann im Besten Fall eine stinknormale Spinnrolle mit Frontbremse.

Spro Passion oder Blue Arc, Okuma Ceymar und Ryobi Zauber fallen mir da im Mittelpreissegment ein. Mit Freilauf würde ich in der Preisklasse (und in dem Einsatzgebiet) immer zu Okuma greifen. |wavey:


----------



## MarcinD (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mit Freilauf würde ich in der Preisklasse (und in dem Einsatzgebiet) immer zu Okuma greifen. |wavey:





Aber bitte zur Longbow. Ich hab eine Longbow und Ceymar als Freilauf. 10 € Unterschied, den man sehr merkt. Qualitativ und vom Feeling kann die Ceymar nicht mithalten.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## daci7 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Wusste ehrlich gesagt garnicht, dass es die Ceymar überhaupt mit Freilauf gibt ... Ich hab davon mal 5 Stück oder so als Konvolut ersteigert. Seitdem sind die an ein paar Weißfischstöcken und an einer leichten Barschflitsche gelandet und machen sich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht bisher.
Als Freilaufrolle kann ich von Okuma auch die Langbow empfehlen. Wenns sehr kräftig und groß sein darf auch die Powerliner.


----------



## MarcinD (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wusste ehrlich gesagt garnicht, dass es die Ceymar überhaupt mit Freilauf gibt ... Ich hab davon mal 5 Stück oder so als Konvolut ersteigert. Seitdem sind die an ein paar Weißfischstöcken und an einer leichten Barschflitsche gelandet und machen sich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht bisher.
> Als Freilaufrolle kann ich von Okuma auch die Langbow empfehlen. Wenns sehr kräftig und groß sein darf auch die Powerliner.





Ich habe von der normalen Ceymar auch gutes gehört und mich juckte es total in den Fingern, weil die Freilaufversion auch nicht teuer ist mit 32 €.

Aber wenn man sich die Rollen genau anguckt, liegen da Welten zwischen. Trotz des gleichen Namen. Der Plastikgriff hat mich am meisten überrascht.

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/OKUMA-Ceymar-BF-CMBF-340

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/OKUMA-Ceymar-XT-CXT-40FD




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Wieder was gelernt - da lass ich die Finger von.
Aber ich brauch auch gerade eigentlich keine Rollen mehr.


----------



## Sauerkrautman (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

So nach dem ich eure Vorschläge im Interwebz weiter studiert habe, habe ich mich entschieden mir die Pelzer, Sänger und Daiwa (Tornado und Powerfloat) mal im Laden zur Brust nehmen. Man muss die Dinger für eine Kaufentscheidung ja auch mal in der Hand haben. Hoffentlich haben sie auch die Okuma-Rolle, dass ich die auch gleich mal befummeln kann.

Weil irgendwo die Frage aufkam:

Bisher setze ich folgende Ruten ein

zum Feedern: Jenzi Crystal 150WG 3,6m
zum Spinnen: Jenzi Okinawa 25 -65 WG 2,4m
zum Stippen: Teleskop-Stippe 6m


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Hast doch schon alles was du brauchst... an der feeder kann man auch posenangeln und grundangeln sowieso - und beides sicher auch mit köfi auf Hecht (mit der spinne btw auch), nur grundangeln mit der Stippe wird schwer


----------



## Sauerkrautman (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast doch schon alles was du brauchst... an der feeder kann man auch posenangeln und grundangeln sowieso - und beides sicher auch mit köfi auf Hecht (mit der spinne btw auch), nur grundangeln mit der Stippe wird schwer



Ich hatte auch schon überlegt die Feederrute zur Posenangelei zu verwenden (Grundangeln sollte ja eh gehen:q). Von dieser Idee bin ich aber wieder abgerückt, da ich am Gewässer möglichst beides parallel machen möchte (z.B. Feedern und Grundangeln mit Köfi/Boilie/Wurm oder Feedern und Posenangeln mit Köfi/Boilie/Wurm etc.) um die Angelei zu lernen. Die Spinnrute erscheint mir zu kurz und steif für die Posen-/Grundangelei.

Btw: Welche Rutenablagen nutzt ihr am Wasser? Ich habe so zwei Teleskoperdspieße (einen mit Feederauflage), aber die sind mir immer so wackelig. Ich will jetzt auch keinen Geschützturm mit ans Wasser nehmen, aber vielleicht gibt's ja noch was besseres was trotzdem ein kleines Transportmaß hat? Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?


----------



## MarcinD (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon überlegt die Feederrute zur Posenangelei zu verwenden (Grundangeln sollte ja eh gehen:q). Von dieser Idee bin ich aber wieder abgerückt, da ich am Gewässer möglichst beides parallel machen möchte (z.B. Feedern und Grundangeln mit Köfi/Boilie/Wurm oder Feedern und Posenangeln mit Köfi/Boilie/Wurm etc.) um die Angelei zu lernen. Die Spinnrute erscheint mir zu kurz und steif für die Posen-/Grundangelei.



Oh ich finde mich bei Deinen Problemen so gut wieder. Ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr die gleichen gemacht.
Also ich bleibe dabei, dass für Dich ein Posenrute und eine Karpfenrute + Okuma Longbow das ideale ist. 

Mit einer 150gr Feeder das Posenangeln zu betreiben, habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber spürt man da überhaupt einen Fisch, der kleiner 20 cm ist? Ist ja nicht so, dass jeder Biss gleich ein 50er Karpfen ist. Und selbst den kann man mit einer 35gr Posenrute ausdrillen.

Und bei Pelzer, Daiwa Procaster und Okuma Longbow wärst ja noch fast im Budget. :q

Ich hab auch so wie Du angefangen, reinschnuppern und gucken was gefällt. Alles super vom Ansatz. Mittlerweile habe ich 2 x ca. 35gr. Posenruten, 2 x Feeder (45 gr / 60 gr), 1 x Karpfenrute, Stippe und Spinnrute.

 Ich werde noch in eine Barsch/Forellenrute investieren und eine zweite Pelzer. Dann bin ich vorerst komplett. Damit kann ich alles abdecken, was ich mir vorstellen kann und was ich hier bei uns machen kann.



Sauerkrautman schrieb:


> Btw: Welche Rutenablagen nutzt ihr am Wasser? Ich habe so zwei  Teleskoperdspieße (einen mit Feederauflage), aber die sind mir immer so  wackelig. Ich will jetzt auch keinen Geschützturm mit ans Wasser nehmen,  aber vielleicht gibt's ja noch was besseres was trotzdem ein kleines  Transportmaß hat? Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?



Was habt Ihr denn für einen Boden?

Auch hier habe ich ähnliches Problem. Angelplatz ist eine Landzunge von 2 Metern (künstlich angelegt). Der See war eine Tongrube d.h. wenn der Boden trocken ist, braucht man Dynamit um 10 cm tief zu kommen. Ein Erdspieß ins Wasser und der zweite wackelig im Boden. Geht noch beim Posenfischen aber beim Feedern war das Mist. Der Biss wurde mir eher am Griff angezeigt, als an der Spitze.

Ein Dreibein habe ich auch probiert, aber das Ding nimmt bestimmt 60 - 70 cm Standfläche ein. Da wird alles viel zu eng.

Da es ein Land gibt, wo jeder Sch**** schonmal produziert wurde, habe ich mal bei Aliexpress geguckt und mit folgende spannende Konstrukte gekauft.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Fishing-Holder-2-1m-40cm2-Sections-Adjustable-Aluminium-Fishing-Rod-Pole-Rack-V-Holder-Bracket/32808539190.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64c74c4d26sqJb

Bin gespannt. |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Drei bis vier Banksticks mit Gewinde, gerne teleskopierbar (Tipp: dinsmores von 60 - 160cm), dazu ein tripodadapter (guck mal bei Gerlinger) und ein Goalpoat und du bist auf das meiste vorbereitet


----------



## MarcinD (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drei bis vier Banksticks mit Gewinde, gerne teleskopierbar (Tipp: dinsmores von 60 - 160cm), dazu ein tripodadapter (guck mal bei Gerlinger) und ein Goalpoat und du bist auf das meiste vorbereitet




Wie schön doch die deutsche Sprache ist. 


Die 3 Teile, die Du empfielst habe damit zumindest nix zu tun.


----------



## Minimax (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> und mir folgende spannende Konstrukte gekauft.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Fishing-Holder-2-1m-40cm2-Sections-Adjustable-Aluminium-Fishing-Rod-Pole-Rack-V-Holder-Bracket/32808539190.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64c74c4d26sqJb
> 
> Bin gespannt.



Sehr interessant- da bin auch ich auf die Erfahrungen gespannt. 

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch ganz normale Telebanksticks, nämlich die Schwarzen mit der Messingmuffe, und zwar in kurz. max. 40 cm- so ist der Halt besser, und ausgezogen reichen auch sie auf normale Sitzhöhe.
Als Rutenauflage gilt es, jene dieses V- förmigen Typs aus Hartplastik unbedingt zu meiden,
beim festen eindrücken in harten Untergrund brechen sie gerne scharfkantig und dringen mühelos in die Handfläche oder das Daumenhäutchen ein (wirklich äußerst unangenehm, glaubt mir). Der Herzförmige Typ aus Weichplastik ist hingegen prima und empfehlenswert.

Hinsichtlich der Okumafreiläufer erinnere ich noch einmal an die alte Longbowserie, die noch (oder jetzt wieder?) von einigen Angelshops angeboten wird. Ich fische insbesondere die 30er als Standardrolle und lege meine Hand für sie ins Feuer.
Die neuen XT sind sicherlich nicht zu unrecht sehr beliebt, aber die Tatsachen, 
-das erstens die alte Baureihe immer noch etwas mehr als die neue kostet, 
-und das zweitens das Gewichtsverhältnis z.B. zwischen der alten LB 30 und der neuen XT 530 satte 390 zu 230 Gramm beträgt, 
sprechen für mich hinsichtlich Qualität und Robustheit eine sehr deutliche Sprache.
hg
Minimax


----------



## funkbolek (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

Kurze Rückmeldung, falls es noch von Interesse ist: Die Daiwa Tornado in 330cm und -55gr WG ist eine sehr weiche (mir persönlich zu weiche) Rute mit parabolischer Aktion. Im Nahbereich lässt sie sich gut mit Pose oder Grundblei verwenden, für größere Distanzen ist sie mMn nichts.


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung, falls es noch von Interesse ist: Die Daiwa Tornado in 330cm und -55gr WG ist eine sehr weiche (mir persönlich zu weiche) Rute mit parabolischer Aktion. Im Nahbereich lässt sie sich gut mit Pose oder Grundblei verwenden, für größere Distanzen ist sie mMn nichts.


Liegt daran, dass sie als KöFi-Rute ausgelegt ist. Weich, damit der Köderfisch nicht fliegen geht.


----------



## fisch1960 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*

hallo,
ich stand voriges jahr vor dem gleichen problem.
ich angel überwiegend auf grund im strelasund.


habe viel probiert rollen wie ruten mein fazit es muß nich shimano und co sein.
womit ich voll zufieden bin ist


Zebco cool x pilk 2,40 100-200g
zebco cosmos sea jig 50-130g 2,70m
balzer magna nordic baltic jigger 60-160g 2,85
die beiden letzten habe ich im winterlager verwendet.

und nach dem testbericht hier hole ich mir die:
Balzer Magna Nordic Flexo Jig 220  2,45


als rolle habe ich die besten erfahrungen mit:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-hechtrolle-5000-heckbremse-4-kl--25904.html


die gibt es auch in anderen größen und man hat keine probleme beim einholen selbst bei großen fischen wie 6kg brassen und großen schollen (67cm)
ich selbst hab 30 ruten aber die genannten sind für mich die besten.


petri heil


----------



## funkbolek (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi für Posen- und Grundangelei?*



> Liegt daran, dass sie als KöFi-Rute ausgelegt ist. Weich, damit der Köderfisch nicht fliegen



Ja, das ist mir klar, ich habe sie auch als Köfi Rute ausprobiert. Würde bei einem Kauf wohl aber die mittelschwere Version nehmen.

Edit: Einen 25cm Miniwels spürt man schon deutlich in der Rute im Drill und die Rutenspitue ist wirklich sehr weich. Ich habe mich danach gefragt, ob man den Anschlag beim harten Zandermaul durchkriegen würde, sofern man früh anschlägt.
Ich finde die Rute hat durchaus Allroundqualitäten aber mit den o.g. Einschränkungen.
Falls es weitere Fragen zur Rute gibt, beantworte ich sie gerne.


----------

